# Reloading .45-70 with .45 Colt bullets



## Apache Jack (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I know this is a scary topic, which is why I have come asking for some insights from those with more experience. 
I have been reloading about a year or two and enjoy working up loads for my Vaquero. But I am buying a Marlin 1895, in .45-70, next month and I was curious about why there is the diameter difference of the bullets. 
Both are straight cases and .45cal round, but the Vaquero uses a .452 bullet in the data and the Marlin uses a .458 bullet. Now I wouldn't use a 500 gr in the colt, but I did have in mind using a 300 hp in the Marlin.

What I am wanting to know, and this is just for general guidance and I won't hold anyone to my funeral, is it likely to be okay to use the .452 in the Marlin, or will safety concerns(like a squib and then a live round) override the use of the Vaquero bullet?

My thinking behind this is that the 300gr Hormady hp-xtp is a real nice round from the Vaquero and can be pushed much harder than I'm willing to push it.
I'd like to be able to cut down the number of items needed for each weapon I have. I don't mind the dies for the press and cases and primers, but I'd like to save on Powders and Bullets if possible.
If I can use the .452 in both, the savings would not be great, but it would simplify purchase orders. If not, then it just means having to be extra dang careful on the loading bench.

So please lend me your experience and understanding and give me pros and cons to judge this by.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I wouldn't try it. They seem like they'd be too small and would give you accuracy problems at the least, and health problems or death at worst. You can get 300 gr HP's for the rifle that are .458 in diameter. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The .452 will not obturate (swell from pressure) enough to seal the bore and your result will be extremely poor accuracy. You will have a hard time hitting a barn with a .452 out of a 45/70. Not only that the gas leaking past with no seal will cause gas cutting in your rifling. The load is more dangerous to the rifle than you or anything out in front of the load. 
You also can not get the lightweight .458 and put in your 45 Colt because it will turn you Vequero into a hand grenade.


----------



## Apache Jack (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you both.

I'd rather have two people say no, than a hundred say maybe.
Both of your arguments are logical and carry the reasoning process to conclusion that simply makes sense.

Thank you Plainsman and iwantabuggy for your responses.


----------

